# Rest for a fingers bow



## rstog (Jan 18, 2011)

I have been out of the Archery world for several years and I am getting back into it. I recently purchaged a Hoyt Vantage X8 and would likt to know what rest would be good to use for fingers? any thoughts????


----------



## 2413gary (Apr 10, 2008)

Springy


----------



## arrowcrester (Jul 27, 2003)

Because of the archers paradox phenomen finger shooters need a rest that will aid in controlling lateral movement of the arrow as it is launched. The best rests for finger shooters are still the flipper style rests in combination with a cushion plunger. AAE/Cavalier, Cartel, NAP, Spigarerrlli, to name a few have arrow rests suitable for finger shooting. The best source for these rests that I have found is Lancaster Archery Supply.


----------



## GLars (Mar 16, 2011)

Wisker biscuit!


----------



## b0w_bender (Apr 30, 2006)

GLars said:


> Wisker biscuit!


x2 on this. it applies pressure on both sides of the arrow to straighten the archers paradox even faster than a cushion plunger. Whisker Biscuit is great for hunting but I still use a Terry Magnetic flipper for my target bows.


----------



## BarebowMN (Nov 19, 2010)

my old Martin has a biscuit, but now I shoot a Mission Journey...and I have a Schaffer Opposition rest on it.


----------



## Pierre Couture (Oct 28, 2004)

I still love my NAP Centerest Flipper, been using it for 20 years... no hassle and easy to tune


----------



## bull moose (Dec 22, 2010)

I just tried a AAE/Cavalier flyte rest with a Cavalier plunger on my new Specialist....I didnt like it. My vanes were showing too much wear and my arrows were kicking to the left out of the bow. I went back to my old-time standby.....the NAP Centrrest Flipper mentioned above. Arrows coming straight out of the bow no kick at all. Like Pierre says...no hassle and easy to tune....25 bucks...and easy to carry a spare in your case.

NAP Centerest Flipper...Try this one first and save yourself some headaches and money!!!


----------



## shadowhunter (Oct 12, 2003)

X3 on the NAP center rest!!!!!


----------



## Ed Bock (Apr 1, 2006)

Well, I'm gonna try the Timberdoodle ll.


----------



## strikefirst (Mar 30, 2009)

bought an x8...put on a cavalier free flyte micro.


----------



## fingershooter23 (May 27, 2006)

I am using a very similar bow (x7) with the cavalier free flyte elite with a master loc plunger... works very well because there are many ways to adjust it to fit your setup. On my hunting bow i shoot the bodoodle becuase it is fairly accurate and nearly indestructabe. I am sure you will have no problem finding a decent rest, the hard part is getting it tuned to your bow (at least that is my hardest part) Good luck


----------



## Chkn Chsrs (Apr 30, 2010)

Gold Key Starhunter if you can find one, Otherwise I think Cartel makes one similiar but quite cheaply made!!!! (IMO)


----------



## bigbob29 (Sep 7, 2009)

I use a Cartel, Hunter 301 I think, and have used it along with a berger button for 2 years without any problems.Shoots true.


----------



## tguil (Mar 3, 2003)

Pierre Couture said:


> I still love my NAP Centerest Flipper, been using it for 20 years... no hassle and easy to tune


Same here!

Tom


----------



## kwhit (Jan 8, 2010)

Chkn Chsrs said:


> Gold Key Starhunter if you can find one
> X2 or NAP Quicktune 750 prefered over GK starhunter (slightly different, but same basic style of rest) check Ebay for either one of these. I just bought the NAP last week off there. Or just go simple (as stated above..NAP Centerest Flipper)


----------



## abe archer (Mar 2, 2003)

Has anyone tried a drop away rest?


----------



## eric schmaus (Mar 7, 2011)

I dont think a drop would work.I love the center rest flipper, or a plunger and a flipper rest 2.


----------



## BarebowMN (Nov 19, 2010)

I use the Schaffer Opposition....which is considered a drop away, but not...? the sides move away from each other, essentially dropping away. Its a full containment rest, that can be "cocked" ahead of time holding the arrow for you. Here's a link... http://www.schafferarchery.com/opposition-arrow-rest.html


----------



## fingershooter23 (May 27, 2006)

I shot with a guy at a 3d shoot a few weeks ago and he was using a drop away with fingers...and shot pretty well too. I think it was a trophy ridge drop zone. I still think a button and a flipper is the best combo for me.


----------



## Harperman (Sep 3, 2006)

BarebowMN said:


> I use the Schaffer Opposition....which is considered a drop away, but not...? the sides move away from each other, essentially dropping away. Its a full containment rest, that can be "cocked" ahead of time holding the arrow for you. Here's a link... http://www.schafferarchery.com/opposition-arrow-rest.html


Looks a little bit 
"Fiddely", but if it works, it works....I have a Trophy Ridge dropaway, and have experimented with it using over stiff arrows...I put in the "Do-Able" file, for me at least....Still have too much faith in the plunger/flipper combo, or a blade rest......Jim


----------



## NEVADAPRO (Jul 5, 2007)

Chkn Chsrs said:


> Gold Key Starhunter if you can find one, Otherwise I think Cartel makes one similiar but quite cheaply made!!!! (IMO)


I shot the Starhunter but I used a quality plunger behind the upper launcher. Some people just remove the upper launcher but I like the stability it adds with the plunger. Then you can micro-adjust the plunger which is behind the upper launcher, a little at a time.


----------



## j.conner (Nov 12, 2009)

NAP Centerest Flipper for simplicity, durability, and cost.


----------



## bushmasterar15 (Oct 23, 2004)

I think the Golden Key Super Star was a great rest for that kind of setup. I have one I'm going to sell in the box.


----------



## biblethumpncop (May 14, 2004)

I just put a springy rest on my Connie. I had it in the box and thought I would give it a shot.


----------



## fingershooter23 (May 27, 2006)

now I am curious...more specifically what kind of rest is working good for shooting logs indoors?


----------



## Madlaz (Jul 4, 2008)

I use a pro tuner jesse mount with a 3d target hunter blade made by britesite works great for target and hunting.


----------



## MR PEEPERS (Mar 31, 2011)

Bought a used triumph. slapped an old quick tune 3000 micro adjust on her.
Shoots pretty sweet. Have been out of the archery world except for hunting
for about 16 years. Not sure how it will paper tune but it looks like a keeper.


----------



## Harperman (Sep 3, 2006)

Today's observation...I shot 3-D today....Hoyt Vantage X-7, approx. 61#, WhiskerBisket rest,,,,....Using my go-to arrows, PSE Radial X-Weave 100's, I observed that the Bisket is NOT tolerant of a marginally weak spined arrow, nor is it very forgiving of a less than perfect release .....Magnetic flipper, ans plunger button soon to be mounted....I do think that with stiffer arrows, it might be alot better........Jim


----------



## biblethumpncop (May 14, 2004)

I got to do some shooting today as well. The Connie was set at 61# and 31" draw although I was shooting a 30" ACC 3-49. The springy wasn't stiff enough so I went back to center rest. I also had to back the weight off one turn. It appears to have cleaned up the flight.


----------



## Harperman (Sep 3, 2006)

biblethumpncop said:


> I got to do some shooting today as well. The Connie was set at 61# and 31" draw although I was shooting a 30" ACC 3-49. The springy wasn't stiff enough so I went back to center rest. I also had to back the weight off one turn. It appears to have cleaned up the flight.


 John, isnt it odd how an arrow will shoot so much differently from bow to bow, even the same draw length and draw weight specs...The arrow that showed weak today, were too stiff out of my other bow...????....I just bought these arrows, now I gotta buy some stiffer arrows...Jim


----------



## Athens_Tabman (Apr 18, 2011)

Using the NAP quick tune 750 or star hunters. I love these rests!


----------



## mtbadger (Jul 7, 2006)

I have a PSE Coyote and I went and bought the NAP flipper and the stud diameter is different. Does anybody have any experience or suggestions???


----------



## g&k (May 31, 2007)

I just finished in top 3 ifaa world bowhunting championships & 2nd in australian bowhunters championships bowhunter ltd compound using hoyt supertec with cavalier free flyte elite with a master loc plunger .arrow flight is realy good but supertec is very unforgiving .Been shooting fingers barebow for 25 years just added sights3mths ago


----------



## bigbob29 (Sep 7, 2009)

congrats on your success G&k


----------



## BarebowMN (Nov 19, 2010)

Ok, now you guys have me curious...Ive only been shooting fingers a short while. I decided after mechanical problems plagued me like a black cloud all hunting season, that I would strip my release bow down. I ditched the sights, peeps, loops, etc... but I am still using the same rest (Schaffer Oppostion) 
After seeing all the rants on the Centerest flipper,and seeing the simplicity in it, im considering ditching the mechanical rest as well. 
I just dont know if it will fit my bow? Its a 2008 Mission Journey (Mathews) Does anyone know if it will fit?


----------



## bigbob29 (Sep 7, 2009)

Welcome to the 'light side'. I find that using fingers and 'barebow', shooting instinctive you can have the unexpected crop up out hunting and can just take the shot offered before you would otherwise even get your range finder up to measure the distance, align the peep and sight , clip on the release aid and look for the target animal that is now 100yards away blowing raspberries. About the Mission i cant answer myself, but would be very surprised if you couldnt fit the centerrest flipper.


----------



## minnie3 (Jul 28, 2009)

well done g&k.
same cavalier freeflyte and plunger.


----------



## Pierre Couture (Oct 28, 2004)

BarebowMN said:


> Ok, now you guys have me curious...Ive only been shooting fingers a short while. I decided after mechanical problems plagued me like a black cloud all hunting season, that I would strip my release bow down. I ditched the sights, peeps, loops, etc... but I am still using the same rest (Schaffer Oppostion)
> After seeing all the rants on the Centerest flipper,and seeing the simplicity in it, im considering ditching the mechanical rest as well.
> I just dont know if it will fit my bow? Its a 2008 Mission Journey (Mathews) Does anyone know if it will fit?



The Centerest fits in your regular plunger hole on the riser without any adjustments or gizmos, so yes, it should fit in but I'm not familiar with the Mission Journey as for it being shootable with fingers...:noidea: preferrably, it needs to be at least 37" ATA for finger shooting, depending on how you hold the string


----------



## Pierre Couture (Oct 28, 2004)

Here's a pic of the Centerest flipper, and you can add a felt strip to the "plunger" to silence it


----------



## monkeydad (May 24, 2008)

I just changed my rest from the Cavalier with burger button to a Bodoodle pro and it works like a champ. Got tired of replacing vanes.


----------



## BarebowMN (Nov 19, 2010)

Update...I went for it! I yanked off the mechanical rest, and installed a NAP Centerest flipper. Wow!, I am amazed at how "easy" the release gear makes it to shoot. Ive been playing around a little bit, and struggling with it...I dicovered I am pulling torque on the string and pulling the arrow off the rest. Good thing there is 4 months until hunting season.

I also have a few questions...how far ahead of the rest should the broadhead be? (currently about 1/2") also, any tips, or suggestions you guys may have for me would be helpful.

Thanks


----------



## Pierre Couture (Oct 28, 2004)

BarebowMN said:


> Update...I went for it! I yanked off the mechanical rest, and installed a NAP Centerest flipper. Wow!, I am amazed at how "easy" the release gear makes it to shoot. Ive been playing around a little bit, and struggling with it...I dicovered I am pulling torque on the string and pulling the arrow off the rest. Good thing there is 4 months until hunting season.
> 
> I also have a few questions...how far ahead of the rest should the broadhead be? (currently about 1/2") also, any tips, or suggestions you guys may have for me would be helpful.
> 
> Thanks



Best advice I can give is find a good coach to teach you proper finger habits, that'll save you lots of frustration. Honing that skill takes more time, but I LOVE it :thumb:


----------



## Robert58 (Oct 5, 2002)

If you can find one.

1. Golden Key Superstar.

2. Bodoodle Pro 500.

Robert


----------

